# Beretta Brigadier 92G - new model



## Jvaliensi (Mar 11, 2015)

I have been looking at a Beretta Brigadier 92G, which has a rail, G-type de-cocker, night sights and checkered front of grip. This is a new gun. But I cannot find any info on it. Web search always come up with the Wilson version, which seems almost the same. The price is $1200, which seems high for a 92. Does anyone know about the new production of this pistol?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

I paid $1,100 (new) for my 92G-SD in 2006, if that helps. They are top of the Beretta 92 line.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

I see a 92G on Beretta's website, but w/o the brig slide. 92G's have been historically very, very, hard to find in my experience. TapnRack has a very top end model probably of limited production? I paid around $700.00 for my NIB 92G (police special, non brig slide) with factory installed Trijicons back in 1993. 

Are you sure what your looking at is not a custom Wilson version? Anyway, very good move on Beretta's part for offering them to the public again, at least they have them on their website, but finding one may be a different story and worth every penny.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Currently - besides the standard 92FS, M9A1, 92A1, M9A1 Compact, 90-Two models being sold....there is a Beretta Brigadier (FS model), a standard 92 with G, the Inox Vertec (FS model), and the 92G-SD. The 92G-SD is what you are describing. It is NOT listed as a Brigadier G model. It's a previous model that they have decided to make again.

The original had a blackened stainless barrel and slide. I do not know if the new one is like that too.

I personally don't like railed models - I've owned many over the years, but later sold them. I like the non railed Berettas... That's what stopped me from buying one of the new Wilson models that Wilson is selling. And, that's why I am not interested in the 92G-SD or the Vertec (I owned a Vertec the first time around, like 12+ years ago)


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> Currently - besides the standard 92FS, M9A1, 92A1, M9A1 Compact, 90-Two models being sold....there is a Beretta Brigadier (FS model), a standard 92 with G, the Inox Vertec (FS model), and the 92G-SD. The 92G-SD is what you are describing. It is NOT listed as a Brigadier G model. It's a previous model that they have decided to make again.
> 
> The original had a blackened stainless barrel and slide. I do not know if the new one is like that too.
> 
> I personally do't like railed models - I've owned many over the years, but later sold them. I like the non railed Berettas... That's what stopped me from buying one of the new Wilson models that WIlson is selling


ShoNuff, thank you for the update and info. Maybe of interest is the link below if you want to be one of the first to know:

Beretta 92GSD - Contact Form


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Good link Denner... just completed the form for info. I'd love another one. Mine was a limited run (made for 4 years?).


----------



## Jvaliensi (Mar 11, 2015)

I've checked and the pistol is a model #J92GSD1 - Beretta 92G-SD 9MM Brigadier. It has the heavy slide which is typical for Brigadier models. I'm looking forward to getting it. I'd go for the WC version if it was for sell in my state. It appears to me that the 92GSD is the model that Wilson modifies and it sells for the same cost as the Beretta, so it seems a good deal.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it DOES come with a Brigadier slide, but its listed as the SD model.


----------

